# Rubio Monocoat Review



## pottz

you said it doesn't soak in so does it add richness to the wood like an oil finish,or can you use an oil first then the rubio ?


----------



## Andybb

Don't think you'd want to put anything under the Rubio, but you could call and ask.

But yes, I think it might be an even richer look and color. It's just that it doesn't look wet like if you wipe mineral spirits on it or use oil. I think Woodcraft had sample sizes.

Trial sizes available, but don't see the accelerator.

Apparently, it is a plant-based "oil" finish. Good explanation below.

RUBIO MONOCOAT NOW AT YOUR SEATTLE WOODCRAFT
Woodcraft Seattle Posted on Oct 17, 2018 9:00 PM
Comments (0)
We are proud to announce that we have added Rubio Monocoat to our family of fine finishes! This amazing furniture and floor finish comes in a variety of colors (including a natural oil tone) and is a true single coat finish and stain all in one. *Rubio Monocoat all-natural oil wood finishes are plant-based, VOC-free and completely non-toxic oil finishes of extraordinary durability.* Available in clear finish and more than 30 color finishes, all apply evenly in a single coating. All Monocoat finishes are easily maintained, and provide a subtle lustre that reveals and complements, rather than covers, the natural grain and patina of the wood.

*Rubio Monocoat adheres with the first microns of wood by molecular bonding. As a result, Rubio Monocoat Natural Oil can cover an average 400 sq. ft. of floor per liter. *And because of molecular bonding, no surface film can form, and no variable saturation can occur. Not only is a second coat not required, the finished wood will not accept a second coat. The same action protects against overlaps and color variance and causes the process to complete in one coat.

Rubio Monocoat Natural Oil finish bonding technology allows local touch up of damaged areas or scratches, because only the free wood fibers will take the touchup coating. The finished margins next to the scratched or damaged area will not accept new Rubio Monocoat. After 10 minutes, just wipe away superfluous oil. There is no overlapping or additional density buildup at the margins.

*Next time you stop by the store check out the full range of color samples available in 20ml trial sizes , even in such a tiny size their coverage is amazing!*


----------



## pottz

i gotta check my supplier next time im in and see if they have sample sizes,id really love too try it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for posting, I'm going to try it as well


----------



## Redoak49

Yes…I want to try it.


----------



## splintergroup

Good incentive to try, thanks!

I first hear of these on the Wood Whisperers videos but held short when I saw the prices. Now knowing a bit more about the work savings, then sure look better!


----------



## brtech

I have walnut floors in my living room, dining room, kitchen and office (side note: the floor is from a small company north of me that owns the trees, the mill and the installation company. Talk about full service). They are finished with Rubio Monocoat. Love it. Going on 5 years and it looks great. A really great feature is that if you get some scratches, you can do a light sand, put on a bit of oil, wipe it out and you can't tell where the scratch was.


----------



## Buck_Thorne

I wish my local Woodcraft and/or Rockler would carry these new finishes that everyone is raving about. As of last week, though… they have not.

As for the 'molecular bonding" claim though… that sounds like marketing BS to me. I suspect any finish could make that claim… otherwise it would just peel off.


----------



## MrLaughingbrook

I too like the Rubio Monocoat. The Cleaner solution is also a great product. I use it under all my finishes now.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Does this ultra-thin, none-soaking-in finish minimize or eliminate the uneven appearance on woods like cherry?
(Might be some worse woods than cherry, which could provide the ultimate test.)


----------



## Andybb

> Does this ultra-thin, none-soaking-in finish minimize or eliminate the uneven appearance on woods like cherry?
> (Might be some worse woods than cherry, which could provide the ultimate test.)
> 
> - WoodAbuser


I have no idea. First time I've used it. Not officially endorsing the product, I just liked it and wrote a review.  If I had some cherry at home I'd try it, but I don't. If someone else tries it, let us know.

One thing I forgot to mention in case you didn't catch it in the vids, after sanding I blew it off with compressed air (or vacuum, I can't remember) then I damp rag wiped it to raise the grain between grits then did a thorough wipe with mineral spirits (naphtha) before applying the finish.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have the sample, it is just one part. Guess I will just give it a try on a sample


----------



## tmasondarnell

Does anyone have any experience using Rubio on smaller pieces, such as jewelry boxes, or pieces with more complicated geometries (lots of tight corners)? All of the application videos I have seen are with flat table tops and people using powered buffers.

I am interested in trying Rubio, but most of the stuff I make and smaller and I am worried about being able to adequately buff the finish.


----------



## Andybb

> Does anyone have any experience using Rubio on smaller pieces, such as jewelry boxes, or pieces with more complicated geometries (lots of tight corners)? All of the application videos I have seen are with flat table tops and people using powered buffers.
> 
> I am interested in trying Rubio, but most of the stuff I make and smaller and I am worried about being able to adequately buff the finish.
> 
> - tmasondarnell


I see no reason why it would be a problem. Just don't sand any higher than 180. For small stuff applying it with a rag then giving it a thorough wipe down should work just fine IMO.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I purchased the 350 ML Amazon 50 bucks.. I am going to try it over dye to pop grain then the Rubio.


----------



## Andybb

> I purchased the 350 ML Amazon 50 bucks.. I am going to try it over dye to pop grain then the Rubio.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Please post pictures when done.


----------



## PASs

Woodcraft Norfolk-Virginia Beach carries it.
I work there but wasn't impressed with the cost.
I use Odie's oil and seem to have similar results.


----------



## Runner

I've also had really good luck with Rubio, but I can't stand the smell. It makes me gag if I use it indoors and I'll have to wear a respirator. But regardless of the smell, I still use it since it leaves a really nice and smooth finish.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am now trying the sample on a piece of curly maple that I have dyed with dark brown to pop the grain. The first coat of pure rubio left the finish dull. Today I applied a second coat. My aim is to get the curl of the maple to pop, and provide chatoyance. At the moment I am thinking Rubio Mono coat is not the right finish for curly gain?

Runner funny I enjoy the smell.


----------



## Andybb

> I am now trying the sample on a piece of curly maple that I have dyed with dark brown to pop the grain. The first coat of pure rubio left the finish dull. Today I applied a second coat. My aim is to get the curl of the maple to pop, and provide chatoyance. At the moment I am thinking Rubio Mono coat is not the right finish for curly grain. I've had the best results with General Finish Oil Satin.
> 
> Runner funny I enjoy the smell.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That doesn't surprise me. A second coat isn't going to give you much more sheen. I've had the best results with General Finish Oil Satin. Seems like chatoyance goes hand in hand with sheen so Osmo might be the better choice as it has more sheen to it if you want to try a wax finish. Like stated before Rubio is just another tool in the arsenal. Save what you have left for a more suitable project.

I thought it had a unique smell but I wouldn't say it was bad, strong or offensive.


----------



## pottz

> I am now trying the sample on a piece of curly maple that I have dyed with dark brown to pop the grain. The first coat of pure rubio left the finish dull. Today I applied a second coat. My aim is to get the curl of the maple to pop, and provide chatoyance. At the moment I am thinking Rubio Mono coat is not the right finish for curly gain?
> 
> Runner funny I enjoy the smell.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ill bet you loved sniffing the copies the teacher made on the mimeograph machine back in the 60's huh?


----------



## splintergroup

> ill bet you loved sniffing the copies the teacher made on the mimeograph machine back in the 60 s huh?
> 
> - pottz


Now there is a memory that won't go away! The nice blue color and slight dampness (don't forget the flavor of the paste either!)

Those were good times 8^)


----------



## pottz

> ill bet you loved sniffing the copies the teacher made on the mimeograph machine back in the 60 s huh?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now there is a memory that won t go away! The nice blue color and slight dampness (don t forget the flavor of the paste either!)
> 
> Those were good times 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


we all sniffed the paper but i never sampled the paste splint-lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thinking I am going to like this finish for end tables. Feels great and looks natural. I will apply a Maintenance top coat in a few days. (I did not use the hardener) i.e. the sample kit.


----------



## Andybb

I think they say 3 weeks to cure without the hardener. My ADHD just will not allow that!  It's not going to be tacky, just don't let it get wet.


----------



## pottz

> Thinking I am going to like this finish for end tables. Feels great and looks natural. I will apply a Maintenance top coat in a few days. (I did not use the hardener) i.e. the sample kit.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


what was the reason for no hardener? im like andy i couldn't wait 3 weeks.


----------



## Andybb

Don't know why but you don't get the hardener with the sample. I guess it's for you to "sample" how the finish is going to look before you pay $50.


----------



## Andybb

> I will apply a Maintenance top coat in a few days. (I did not use the hardener) i.e. the sample kit.
> - Peteybadboy


The general consensus is that there's no need to do that as the second coat isn't able to bond with the wood. People also tried a second coat to try and get more sheen but said they weren't sure if they saw a difference. But it is tempting.


----------



## pottz

> Don't know why but you don't get the hardener with the sample. I guess it's for you to "sample" how the finish is going to look before you pay $50.
> 
> - Andybb


so the hardener doesn't change the final look,if so i see why they omit it if you just want to test the finish out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have a couple of questions. I mixed a little hardener into the sample bottle yesterday. It is a bit thicker today. I assume a "mixed" product w the hardener is not usable the 2nd day? or after x days?

Secondly, what is the shelf life of the two part system ? Ie the Oil wax product in one can and the hardener in the other?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andybb

> I have a couple of questions. I mixed a little hardener into the sample bottle yesterday. It is a bit thicker today. I assume a "mixed" product w the hardener is not usable the 2nd day? or after x days?
> 
> Secondly, what is the shelf life of the two part system ? Ie the Oil wax product in one can and the hardener in the other?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If it's mixed the instructions say it's good for 4 hrs. You'll have to call them for the shelf life answer. Someone else asked that too and I think I said like any paint or stain if it's sealed well I'd guess.

Remember guys, I'm no expert on this product. I just used it once and liked it and posted a review. Not trying to sell it.


----------



## pottz

sure andy,so how much commission you get huh? lol. the shelf life was me.im goin to my supplier this weekend and hopefully they have the sample size i can try it out.


----------



## Andybb

> sure andy,so how much commission you get huh? lol. the shelf life was me.im goin to my supplier this weekend and hopefully they have the sample size i can try it out.
> 
> - pottz


Woodcraft had the samples in colors also. I haven't seen what they look like. Only the Pure (clear) color.


----------



## pottz

> sure andy,so how much commission you get huh? lol. the shelf life was me.im goin to my supplier this weekend and hopefully they have the sample size i can try it out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Woodcraft had the samples in colors also. I haven t seen what they look like. Only the Pure (clear) color.
> 
> - Andybb


clear is the only way id go,im too much of a purist.


----------



## pottz

ok here is my test boards,now the oil is only one coat,i will usually do 3-4 coats of the maloof which will build up a nice satin finish,but with one coat i cant reallt see much difference.the only thing though is the rubio is one coat so it will never get more sheen.but for table tops that need the protection this may be a go to for that.


----------



## Andybb

On the lower board, the Rubio looks just a hair darker but otherwise, they look the same. Can't really see sheen in those pics but I can imagine how the Maloof is more of a satin.


----------



## pottz

no your right on these boards there is no sheen on either,but if i add 2-3 more coats of the maloof oil it will build up,but the rubio is now finished.if the claims of protection are accurate id be all over it except i want more depth and sheen to the finish.what about giving it a wax and buffing it out,have you tried that andy?


----------



## Andybb

> want more depth and sheen to the finish.what about giving it a wax and buffing it out, have you tried that andy?
> 
> - pottz


No, but in one of those vids the guy said he called Rubio to ask a few questions. They said it's called "momo" coat for a reason but….their response was that if you want to add a second coat to get a little more sheen buff the first coat after it dries overnight with a maroon scotch pad, which he did. He said he couldn't really tell if was any difference. If you want sheen, the wax product to try is Osmo. I tried buffing my first coat with the red pad and didn't see much difference so I didn't add a second coat. I also tried buffing the first coat with a white pad and saw no difference.

Also, (lesson learned), when you start using it on projects don't use your Bosch 75 dual action to apply it (without vacuum). It gets all over the sander, (and maybe gets sucked into the intakes that cool the motor) mainly I think because I had too much on there. So, since you need to wipe it all off anyway you might as well just keep wiping with the rags IMHO.


----------



## pottz

> want more depth and sheen to the finish.what about giving it a wax and buffing it out, have you tried that andy?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, but in one of those vids the guy said he called Rubio to ask a few questions. They said it s called "momo" coat for a reason but….their response was that if you want to add a second coat to get a little more sheen buff the first coat after it dries overnight with a maroon scotch pad, which he did. He said he couldn t really tell if was any difference. If you want sheen, the wax product to try is Osmo. I tried buffing my first coat with the red pad and didn t see much difference so I didn t add a second coat. I also tried buffing the first coat with a white pad and saw no difference.
> 
> Also, (lesson learned), when you start using it on projects don t use your Bosch 75 dual action to apply it (without vacuum). It gets all over the sander, (and maybe gets sucked into the intakes that cool the motor) mainly I think because I had too much on there. So, since you need to wipe it all off anyway you might as well just keep wiping with the rags IMHO.
> 
> - Andybb


yeah that little 5 buck sample bottle went pretty far,i still have half left.i think im gonna try some of the osmo and see what that looks like.if i dont like it ill just stick with my maloof or my new best friend, general finishes products.love their stuff.


----------



## Andybb

> yeah that little 5 buck sample bottle went pretty far,i still have half left.i think im gonna try some of the osmo and see what that looks like.if i dont like it ill just stick with my maloof or my new best friend, general finishes products.love their stuff.
> 
> - pottz


Like we agreed, just another arrow in the quiver. I have done some amazing looking stuff with GF Oil satin over Chas. Neil's trace coat technique that blew me away.Definitely my go-to oil finish. However for once, after doing that table I never regretted how I finished it. It was perfect for that application. Might be 2 years before I use it again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

For a little more sheen it was recommended by the Wood Whisperer, to apply the "Maintenance top coat" it does give it a little more sheen


----------



## Andybb

> For a little more sheen it was recommended by the Wood Whisperer, to apply the "Maintenance top coat" it does give it a little more sheen
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I saw that too but as I recall other folks said it was hard to tell the difference. I think that if you want "sheen" then this is not your product.


----------



## pottz

has anyone tried the osmo yet ? from what ive seen the finish is very similar.


----------



## Andybb

Osmo has more sheen. No question.


> Just an FYI - the glossy version of a wax finish is Osmo. The same guy who did the Rubio video applying Osmo. I ll probably give that a try next time just to see how it does and add it to the arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andybb


----------



## pottz

> Osmo has more sheen. No question.
> 
> Just an FYI - the glossy version of a wax finish is Osmo. The same guy who did the Rubio video applying Osmo. I ll probably give that a try next time just to see how it does and add it to the arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> - Andybb


yeah now were talking,the video i saw the sheen was about the same as rubio this really shows the osmo sheen well.that would be perfect for table tops.


----------



## Andybb

Ok, I now know how to describe the Rubio in one word. Don't laugh.

Click the speaker icon here. And I bet you click it more than once just to hear her say it again.

For over a month now I've watched the way people walk up to that table I made and they touch it differently than shiny tables because it looks almost naked and they don't as much touch it but caress it and lightly run their hands over it.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Ok, I now know how to describe the Rubio in one word. Don t laugh.
> 
> Click the speaker icon here. And I bet you click it more than once just to hear her say it again.
> 
> For over a month now I ve watched the way people walk up to that table I made and they touch it differently than shiny tables because it looks almost naked and they don t as much touch it but caress it and lightly run their hands over it.
> 
> - Andybb


Concise - I like it. I also like what it implies in regards to the results.

I've been following along silently (LURKER!!!) and am glad that I have. I'll be trying both the Rubio and Osmo at some point in the near future. Thanks, folks.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is a great thread. I will check out Osmo as well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have not had good results w Rubio mono coat. See Alcohol and water stains below.










This table top is Bloodwood. (I guess you have to know how to use the product on different woods) The company does not explain this, and you can't find that detail on Youtube) So, After back and forth with Rubio, first buy the soap, that did not remove the Alcohol and water stains, finally told to only use 120 grit sand paper and remove the old finish.


----------



## PASs

Try Odies Oil sometime.
Similar to Osmo and Rubio but is a one-part product.
Applies the same way, "wax on-wax off." 
Less expensive.
I'm still using a jar from 10 years ago.


----------

